# Banff National Park



## dpc (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Lake Louise with Victoria Glacier 
2. Lake Louise
3. Johnson Lake


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Vermilion Lake
2. Lake Minnewanka


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Moraine Lake
2. Looking down the Bow River


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2015)

Beautiful series, dpc. 8) I especially like the Moraine Lake.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, dpc. 8) I especially like the Moraine Lake.




Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 5, 2015)

Brings back memory.
Banff and Lake Moraine are beautiful places!
Thanks.
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Brings back memory.
> Banff and Lake Moraine are beautiful places!
> Thanks.
> -r



Yes, they are beautiful places. I feel very fortunate to live within an easy day's drive.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful images as usual dcp! We visited Glacier NP a few years ago, I have definitely added Banff to my list of "must see" places in the next few years.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Beautiful images as usual dcp! We visited Glacier NP a few years ago, I have definitely added Banff to my list of "must see" places in the next few years.




Thanks!


----------



## ERHP (Oct 5, 2015)

Another place on my 'to visit' list! Really like the Moraine Lake shot.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Another place on my 'to visit' list! Really like the Moraine Lake shot.




Thanks!


----------



## gbeinke (Oct 5, 2015)

Some shots from our visit from Australia in 2013


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

The sun just going down at Vermilion Lake.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

gbeinke said:


> Some shots from our visit from Australia in 2013



I especially like the one with the canoes.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2015)

gbeinke said:


> Some shots from our visit from Australia in 2013



Very nice pictures, gbeinke. Well done.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

Roughly the same shot down Lake Louise taken with two different cameras. The first picture is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second is from a Canon 5D Mark II with a 16-35mm L f/4.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> Roughly the same shot down Lake Louise taken with two different cameras. The first picture is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second is from a Canon 5D Mark II with a 16-35mm L f/4.




Beautiful pictures, dpc. I prefer the first one. Well done.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Moraine Lake
> 2. Looking down the Bow River



Saw the thread title. Opened it and scrolled through...just to find an image of Moraine Lake.  Was not disappointed!!!

All the images are beautiful, but Moraine Lake always does something extra for me...

Thanks for posting!


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 6, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly the same shot down Lake Louise taken with two different cameras. The first picture is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second is from a Canon 5D Mark II with a 16-35mm L f/4.
> ...



I definitely like the composition of the first one better, the longer focal length works much better here, but the colors in the second shot seem much better. Something seems off with the colors in the first shot.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



I'm torn about the colours produced by the Fuji. Sometimes they seem to work and sometimes they don't. I find post-processing the files something of a challenge with respect to colouration. I use both DXO OpticsPro 10 and Lightroom 5 for post-processing but I find that DXO doesn't work as well as Lightroom for the Fuji files. Even with Lightroom, though, I'm often not satisfied with the results. Note that my Fujifilm X100 is the original version of this camera, so it doesn't have an X-Trans sensor. Perhaps I just have to work harder with the files.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly the same shot down Lake Louise taken with two different cameras. The first picture is from a Fujifilm X100 and the second is from a Canon 5D Mark II with a 16-35mm L f/4.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Looking down Two Jack Lake with Rundle Mountain in the background.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

Lake Minnewanka a week ago.


----------

